# 2 rider mower questions



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Edited and made a new topic for the other question.


Father in law has an older yard machine mtd that rolls over real slow and seems to drain the battery. Could be just a weak battery. But what is the best way to check the charging system, or even what part does the charging, and could a worn starter be the culprit as well?
Model 13AJ699H062
Serial 1B198H10247
64506


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like it might be the battery. How old is the battery on the MTD. 
Dean


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

He said it wasn't terribly old, looks new. But when I heard it roll over it's the thought I had as well. The mower rarely gets used as he has a new one.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If the battery has sat without being used for awhile, it may just need a charge with a charger. If it has sat to long it might not take a full charge. Check the connections at the battery, tight/clean.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Take your battery in to an automotive parts house, they should be able to load test the battery for you. If your mower has an engine with overhead valves, then they may need to be adjusted, as out of adjustment valves can cause excess compression and slow cranking.


----------



## Wendell morton (Apr 16, 2010)

*Wendell morton*



jbrow1 said:


> Edited and made a new topic for the other question.
> 
> 
> Father in law has an older yard machine mtd that rolls over real slow and seems to drain the battery. Could be just a weak battery. But what is the best way to check the charging system, or even what part does the charging, and could a worn starter be the culprit as well?
> ...


check the charging system and the battery with a load test and charging system tester . Most parts stores have them pretty reasonably priced.


----------

